# Grass



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

IS it possible to have a gras bed in your tank? Instead of this boring gravel i have at the bottom i'd like a bed of grass growing over it. Is that possible?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

you can add grass


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

I've tried individual planting before, but i didn't like it that much. I remember one time snorkeling in a freshwater pond just like beds of grass. Would i have to plant one small plot of grass and it would spread?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

you would want to space out a bunch of small patches, that way it will spread together alot faster and fill in alot more even,
if you put it all in one spot then it will slowly spread from there but the center will get taller than the rest and you end up with a hill of grass kinda.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Depending on what species you get, the grassy type plants are more demanding (light/co2) than most common aquarium plants.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ICrazyChrisI said:


> Depending on what species you get, the grassy type plants are more demanding (light/co2) than most common aquarium plants.
> [snapback]1095944[/snapback]​


Yep, power compact lighting with CO2 injection will do it very nicely... if you go low lighting and no CO2, growth will take forever, and never get dense enough for a carpet.


----------



## Derexan (Feb 23, 2004)

Whats a good species that will grow in sand well?


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

micro sword, pygme chain sword (sp?) is what i have and they grow good in sand.


----------

